# Selling your stuff and moving to another country?



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

I know it sounds crazy. I just moved in Tagaytay and dream of it as where I want to settle. After 6 months, an opportunity came where I definitely said YES to another move. 

Did you make any abrupt decisions, sell your stuff to move to another country? In my case, I'll be moving to Thailand. 

Did you sell your house? Furnitures? Or did you leave them behind and have it rented out? Or do you go back and forth on vacations? 

What crazy move did you take so far and how did you decide that "this is it, I'm moving!"


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

For me it was a long process. I had been working in Afghanistan with many OFW engineers so knew some people here, then I started coming to Manila for meetings when I was on an ADB project, finally I came here for several months but returned to Canada. 

Finally after I was divorced, i simply gave just about all the household stuff and the house as well to my ex in the settlement.

The real reason why I settled back here involved Canadian tax and my oversea employment. As a resident of a country with a tax treaty with Canada, I do not pay tax on non Canada income. As an SRRV holder I do not pay Philippine tax on non Philippine income so as long as I work outside of these two countries, I am income tax free.

I did a search of all countries that I might want to live in that had tax treaties with Canada, narrowed down the list by seeing which countries had no tax on income from outside the country. The list was pretty short, only 5 or 6 countries by this time.

The next was how easy getting a residential visa was, Costa Rica won this one but required a 120 day in country presence annually. The SRRV does not require any time in country.

The fact that I had been here, liked the country, knew people here, widespread English etc was the final items that made the decision easy.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I've lived in 5 different countries (and 2 cities in Australia 1,000 klm apart)

I find each time that I do a major move, I take less than I did the time before.

The first time I left Australia, I kept the house that I had previously lived and rented it out.

I hind site, I should have sold it on day 1.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

digitalchic said:


> I know it sounds crazy. I just moved in Tagaytay and dream of it as where I want to settle. After 6 months, an opportunity came where I definitely said YES to another move.
> 
> Did you make any abrupt decisions, sell your stuff to move to another country? In my case, I'll be moving to Thailand.
> 
> ...


A (perhaps) flippant question from yourself given previous posts. Do your research and do it well, sell your house with a leaking roof, mould, noisy neighbours, stinking fires, move away from the degenerates that you can't assimilate with and prosper. Easy choice until the next time no matter the country. I understood you moved away from the city to find your nirvana only to find the local Barangay Capitan stalking yourself, possibly others. BTW what was the outcome?

You are an adult and a business decision (already made) is cut and dried, the peripherals are easily digested.
Good luck with your move that you already said yes too and now worry what to do with commitments.
Crazy decisions are made and suffer most times later. 
Been there and wiser after the burns.
As said good good luck and prosper.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

Manitoba said:


> For me it was a long process. I had been working in Afghanistan with many OFW engineers so knew some people here, then I started coming to Manila for meetings when I was on an ADB project, finally I came here for several months but returned to Canada.
> 
> Finally after I was divorced, i simply gave just about all the household stuff and the house as well to my ex in the settlement.
> 
> ...


Happy for you! I can be anywhere in the world and be flexible like rubber. I realized that I accumulated too much posessions that I have to sell everything. I don't have a family or relative nearby that I can give it away for free or ask them to keep/take care valuable stuff.  I also have to take my two dogs in tow. - perks of minimalists if you're living on a backpack.


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

Tiz said:


> I've lived in 5 different countries (and 2 cities in Australia 1,000 klm apart)
> 
> I find each time that I do a major move, I take less than I did the time before.
> 
> ...


I travelled and had short term stays in different countries. It's new to me to completely get rid of all things that I have hahaha. 

I'm planning have it rented too if I can find a good housekeeper to look after the house. (fingers crossed, hopefully). But yeah if that's too much liability/burden, it's best to sell it and make $$$ like you did.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

digitalchic said:


> I travelled and had short term stays in different countries. It's new to me to completely get rid of all things that I have hahaha.
> 
> I'm planning have it rented too if I can find a good housekeeper to look after the house. (fingers crossed, hopefully). But yeah if that's too much liability/burden, it's best to sell it and make $$$ like you did.


And?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Quote:
Originally Posted by digitalchic View Post
I travelled and had short term stays in different countries. It's new to me to completely get rid of all things that I have hahaha. 

I'm planning have it rented too if I can find a good housekeeper to look after the house. (fingers crossed, hopefully). But yeah if that's too much liability/burden, it's best to sell it and make $$$ like you did. 
And?

Cheers, Steve.

And?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## RePetenBob_2 (Mar 14, 2018)

We retired in 2013, sold everything that did not fit in 2 suitcases and 2 carry-ons. We digitized all our photos and tossed the hard copies. Keepsakes were photographed and given to relatives. We then boarded a plane and moved to Mexico, where we lived for the last 6 years. We left in April and have been wandering since. 
When you finally convince yourself that your possesions are just "stuff", you'll treat them as just stuff. It was very freeing.


----------

